# our fisrt baby bunnys   """NEW PIC'S  13 DAYS OLD"""



## CritterCatcher (Dec 26, 2010)

well 2 hrs ago my NZW started pulling fur and filling her nesting box...well WE HAVE BABYS....that was fast....i brought her in from her outside pen as its -12c here and figured she would have them tonight ..well she did not wait long 2 hrs after being inside.. i have no idea how many there is ..but will look and get pics in the morning..
so excited
CC


----------



## happyhensny (Dec 26, 2010)

Pictures please!  My friend has Flemish Giants and boy those bunnies were HUGE compared to her tiny Netherland Dwarfs.  YEAH!!!


----------



## CrimsonRose (Dec 28, 2010)

woot!!!! congrats on the new babies!!!


----------



## collector (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats on the new kits. Waiting for pics


----------



## CritterCatcher (Dec 28, 2010)

well heres a couple pics...the 1 is a little blury as they keep moving around...lol     and i will say they are cute....mostly black...2 pink(thinking white 1 is brown and white...(brown might be red..not sure yet)...
anyway there is 11 babys in the littler

















CC


----------



## happyhensny (Jan 1, 2011)

They are so little and cute.


----------



## Dutchgirl (Jan 4, 2011)

They are adorable, but eleven?!  That's a big litter. I'm guessing New Zealand Whites are pretty big, though. Our litter had six, and we thought that was a nice size.


----------



## 4-HKid (Jan 8, 2011)

awesome!!!


----------



## CritterCatcher (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks they are just so cute...  there was 11 born but the next day when i checked them there was only 10  so , 1 of 2 things,  I miss counted in the hurry trying not to move them much...or 1 died and nature took its course...
so there 13 days old and the eyes are open now, except for 1 but some just opened today so maybe by tomorrow...

heres a couple pic's I just took. I only got a couple of them out(I did not want to take them all out at once)....and they are starting to get out of the nest box..but i have to help them back in...




















now i am just not sure if they can go outside yet or if i should keep them in the house another week or so.
is pretty cool here at night   -12 c   or 9-10 f   but will get colder yet..any thoughts on this?????
CC


----------



## Thundrr-Chicken (Jan 9, 2011)

gotta love baby bunnies... so adorable.. congratulations


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 9, 2011)

Sooooo Cute!!!!!!


----------



## collector (Jan 9, 2011)

Cute bunnies. not sure if you should put them out yet or not they really havnt had a chance to climatize to the outside temp. maybe its to soon!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 10, 2011)

It's been years since I've had kits of my own, but I would say you should keep them inside for a bit longer.  As collector said, they haven't acclimated to the weather yet so putting newborns out in the cold might give them a bit of a temperature shock.

Once they are a couple of weeks old you could bring them outside for short periods of time to make sure they'll do well.


----------



## Zephyr Farms (Jan 11, 2011)

Aww, they are just adorable!!


----------

